# Butterfly



## friz1983 (Jun 1, 2016)

Here some shoot that I make today in the local botanic garden
Comment and critics are welcome
Hope you like it



_AB23248.jpg by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr



_AB23266.jpg by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr



_AB23297.jpg by Andrea Bovolo, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 1, 2016)

Very nice 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

